# black-ish scab and scaly skin around bum toe



## audrasupernova (May 12, 2012)

*Bumblefoot?*

Buster has always had a bum toe on her right foot making it to where she has to rest on it a different way. While I was just checking her over I noticed that the pad around her bum foot is scaly, and the center of the part she rests on has a dark scab. She's acting just fine, but this alarms me. I made her an appointment for tomorrow. Does anyone know what this could possibly be or had any birds with a similar problem? Any advice is appreciated! :cinnamon pearl:

I tried to get the best photo as possible without putting her through stress.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I've never experienced this but just wanted to say I hope everything is okay. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## audrasupernova (May 12, 2012)

She said it looked like a puncture wound that had scabbed over. Since that is her foot that's been deformed from birth she has to rest on that area. I'm curious how she could have gotten that wound because I monitor her when she's out of her cage. The vet gave me a bottle of Vital-VS topical spray to spray on her leg 4-8 times a day.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks like bumble foot to me, was this an avian vet?


----------



## audrasupernova (May 12, 2012)

It does look like bumble foot. The spray that I have been using on her foot has helped heal the scab significantly. However, I'm still concerned, so I'm going to take her to another vet for a second opinion.


----------



## audrasupernova (May 12, 2012)

The swollen area and black scab/scaliness has gone down since the last picture that I took. I'm worried now that I have been doing research online. If anyone knows of perches that will help her be more at ease I would appreciate it. I'm looking into some rope perches.


----------

